# Need Help With Home Speakers.



## BubbaDeuces (Mar 30, 2009)

I have recently came across two older Marantzs speaker cabinets. I had gotten them for free from a friends step dad and the 4 of the speakers were completely shot. The 3'' tweeter is fine, I bench tested it to make sure it worked. Both of the 5'' Mid range's were frozen completely, and the two 15" woofers were blown to pieces, the cones were completely gone, and the voice coils were shot. 
I'm not wanting to drop a whole ton of money into something I got for free. But at the same time, I want atleast descent sound coming out of them. If you guys could post some links, or even some speaker recommendations to use, that'd be awesome.
I've checked out parts-express a lot lately with some of their speakers, they looks awesome, have some pretty good reviews, I just don't know which ones to use. So I figured I'd get on here and see if someone can point me into the right direction.
Thanks all.
BD


----------



## zoomer (Aug 2, 2009)

how much did you want to spend? 

but try these woofers
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=299-907

and mids if you want to replace them 
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=299-952

and pick a tweeter
http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?srchExt=CAT&srchCat=453

without spending a lot of time reengineering these it is just a bit of a guess. And frankly its not worth the effort. 
Before buying drivers, think about what you are thrying to acccomplish. Maybe you can find a par of used speakers craiglist or kijiji etc...


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

BubbaDeuces said:


> So I figured I'd get on here and see if someone can point me into the right direction.
> Thanks all.
> BD


Well, I'd start from scratch. But, if you want inexpensive components to fill the cabinets then use PE or Madisound. I agree with second hand craigslist or build from scratch like these Parts-Express.com:TriTrix MTM TL Speaker Package: Cabinet Kit and Components | tritrix tritrix mtm tritrix mtm tl transmission line recession buster RB kit recession buster kit recession destroyer kit tritrix mtm kit tritrix kit speaker kit tri trix

GL


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

are you really sure you want to tackle this? Are the cabinets THAT nice? maybe send us some pics and incluse the crossovers.


----------

